# Help! How much baking soda and how to give it?



## MrKamir

Brought home a 4 week old nubian doeling. She is not acting like she did yesterday. Did not want her bottle this last feediing. Belly looks big. She is a bottle baby. I am continuing bottle feeding same milk formula. Lady said something about baking soda and she left it out for her. I never gave my goats baking soda. Never had a problem. My other goats are not nubians. Don't know if this makes a difference. So how do I give her baking soda? How much? Do I continue leaving out in a pan? How do you give your goats baking soda? Any suggestions? Help! Also, we have seen her graze with the other goats, eat pellets too this morning but not now.


----------



## MrKamir

I forgot to say she is not acting like herself. Not wanting to eat pellets or anything now. Just stands there. Not crying like before. Saw her pee but no poop. Walks around after us but not like before. No pep. No running to us.


----------



## KermitWC

Have you tried giving her a warm soapy enema? In regards to the baking soda, use 1 teaspoon, put enough water to make a ball and give it to her.


----------



## happybleats

I would give her 1/2 tsp in enough water to drench..maybe 3 cc...
stop all milk...give her Electrolytes only...if she has not pooped do an enema..I use oil and water for faster results...put about 3-5 cc at a time..message tummy..when some of the enema comes back out..do it again...you want to see plenty of poop to know things are moving along...you can use a syringe to do this...
also take her temp..if she has fever she wont feel good to drink her bottle...she may need antibiotics


----------



## MrKamir

I heard oil. I have canola and olive oil only. Will this work?


----------



## MrKamir

We gave her the baking soda and she pepped back up. Is running after us and crying. No poop yet.


----------



## liz

If you are wanting to give an enema then I'd try the soapy water, not used an oil/water mix before so I can't say if those would be ok.

She's also been stressed and with the bloaty belly and no pep, she's at an age where cocci could be an issue.


----------



## happybleats

take her temp as well..you want to see 101.5-103.5...
watch her careful see if she poops..follow her around a bit ( they are like a watch pot that never boils!!! you need to see poop so they hold off until you are not looking lol)


----------



## happybleats

Oil and water tend to work faster...soap can irritate the bum...but either is fine..I use olive oil, but use what ever oil you have..cooking oil is safe...use about 1/4 cup to one cup warm water and stir between fill ups..


----------



## lottsagoats

Wise old Indian saying....a watched goat never poops.

Once she is drinking her bottle, you can add a pinch of baking soda to one bottle each day.


----------



## MrKamir

We brought her indoors to keep an eye on her overnight. I let you know how she does.


----------



## happybleats

best wishes : )


----------



## MrKamir

So we are still up with her doing what we can. Stores are closed so we can't get certain things. We never experienced this with Nigerians so we never had to have some of these items. Rethinking the Nubian thing. the only electrolytes we can give her is Gatorade which is all we have on hand. We did the water and baking soda and she burped. We did mineral oil as well. We did the enema thing and did poop a little. Problem is that she keeps bloating up. We give her more baking soda and she gets better and then bloats up again. She is exhuasted and breathing rapid and wanting to sleep. Heart is racing. We are holding her cause she don't want to stand any more. I can't take her temp. We don't have a thermometor but her legs feel cold so we have her covered up. We are taking turns holding her and rubbing her tummy. Hoping she makes it thru the night and straight to the vet. It's still a few hours til then and I'm at my wits end on what else to do. All we can do is comfort her at this point.


----------



## MsScamp

Homemade electrolytes:

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar

Courtesy of HappyBleats via a previous post.


----------



## MrKamir

She past away an hour ago. She was held by us and past on over the rainbow bridge peacefully. My friend warned me and warned me about the Nubians and I didn't listen. I feel horrible. I feel so humbled by this. She would still be alive and happy if I had just stayed out of her life. I should stick to what I know.


----------



## Di

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have a couple of Nubian X, kids and we are doing fine. I'm sure it's not the "breed" itself. Did the breeder have issues with her bloating up? Idk, maybe some Nubian breeders have some insight.


----------



## happybleats

It is not your fault!! and her being a nubian is not the problem...sad things happen ...and sometimes we cant do anything about it...you and your family worked very hard to give her the best care and to help her while she passed and showing her love and compassion....if she didnt have you in her life...who would have held her? Dont be afraid of getting yourself another Nubian when you are ready...its not the breed of goat...its just goats...they give us fits... I am so very sorry for your loss ...and thankful you could hold her and love her in her final hours..many blessings and hugs


----------



## MrKamir

Thank you guys for all your support. You gave me some advise that should have worked. I looked at other websites and a veterinary guide book I have and all said pretty much the same thing on what to do. I'm not blaming the breed. After talking to my husband, there were alot of red flags when we bought her. I went against my own advise that I give other people on buying goats. I was so caught up in acquiring her because nubian does are very hard to come by in my area. I wanted a good milk goat. She was not only beautiful but very sweet. I felt a connection and felt like she could be my special one. I'm not blaming the breeder but now that we look back, there were things that were said I should have picked up on. I blame myself and lesson learned. Expensive lesson learned.
To top it off, I walked outside this morning and my beautiful long tail rooster was dead. What a day this is gonna be. I'm gonna take a step back and rethink my plan. God bless you guys.


----------



## gmos719

MrKamir said:


> Thank you guys for all your support. You gave me some advise that should have worked. I looked at other websites and a veterinary guide book I have and all said pretty much the same thing on what to do. I'm not blaming the breed. After talking to my husband, there were alot of red flags when we bought her. I went against my own advise that I give other people on buying goats. I was so caught up in acquiring her because nubian does are very hard to come by in my area. I wanted a good milk goat. She was not only beautiful but very sweet. I felt a connection and felt like she could be my special one. I'm not blaming the breeder but now that we look back, there were things that were said I should have picked up on. I blame myself and lesson learned. Expensive lesson learned.
> To top it off, I walked outside this morning and my beautiful long tail rooster was dead. What a day this is gonna be. I'm gonna take a step back and rethink my plan. God bless you guys.


So sorry for your loss. 
Hope you get to feeling better.:hugs:


----------



## serenityfarmnm

I'm so sorry you lost her but I wouldn't blame the breed.My 1st bottle baby was a nubian buckling. We got him at 5 days old. He was/is tough as nails! We switched what he was drinking 4 times in 4 weeks (unknowingly, we all thought we had decided on a different recipe) He is 9 weeks now & so far not a single issue, big or small.

What were you feeding her?


----------



## happybleats

Where is Texas are you located? we are in Gustine...??


----------



## MrKamir

We had her on the same milk replacer as the breeder. Milk Master X-Tra-Multi Species Milk Replacer. We did see her drink a bottle, pee and poop after drinking this. It's a milk replacer I have never used before but we went with it cause we didn't want to upset her tummy.
We are in Central Texas close to the capitol. I just goggled Gustine. Not too far.


----------



## happybleats

Im not a fan of any replacer. Nothing you did made her ill..this was not your fault...If you get ready for another baby..I have two adorable registered girls who are thriving..you can see them on my web site  I would be proud for you to own one.


----------



## MrKamir

Your goats are really pretty. I am gonna hold off on buying another doe til I figure out if that is what I want to do. Just went to the vet's and told them the whole story. I told them what we did for her and they said it sounded right what we did. They think maybe she had something else going on cause she should not have gone so fast. Died 12 hours from last bottle feeding. I just bought her less than two days ago. I'm not sure if I should call this a seller scam. But I'm not gonna worry about it. Shame on me for not trusting my instincts.


----------



## happybleats

Sounds like you have a good plan in place...: ) just trust yourself.sounds like you have good instincts : ) Best wishes


----------



## serenityfarmnm

I would at least call the seller and let them know, if I were the seller I would offer you a replacement or $$ back


----------



## teagansgoats

My daughter has 2 new wethered boer show goats, she got them last week.one was born in April and the other in may.she is now at alumni camp and im tending to them.I've noticed a few days ago that they had a bit of scours i pulled they're feed and gave them grass hay and gave them eloctrolites pepto and baking soda water until i get to the vet in the morning.im thinking cociddious...any thoughts? My daughter will be so hurt


----------



## ksalvagno

I would definitely get the fecal done to include coccidia.


----------



## dleewilson

MrKamir said:


> Your goats are really pretty. I am gonna hold off on buying another doe til I figure out if that is what I want to do. Just went to the vet's and told them the whole story. I told them what we did for her and they said it sounded right what we did. They think maybe she had something else going on cause she should not have gone so fast. Died 12 hours from last bottle feeding. I just bought her less than two days ago. I'm not sure if I should call this a seller scam. But I'm not gonna worry about it. Shame on me for not trusting my instincts.


So sorry you lost her! I'm prone to think some sellers DO know there's something wrong. I bought 4 bottle babies 2 weeks ago. 2 of those have been to the vet with broken/sprained legs, another one would NOT take a bottle, even though we were assured he was on one and doing well. Now another one won't eat. When I talked to the seller he acted like I was an idiot...my fault the baby wouldn't eat, I'm impatient and not putting forth any effort. Total jerk! Trying to keep these 4 alive is taxing to say the least. Non drinking baby is finally drinking so that's good! I've learned a few valuable lessons about buying from others. I just had to have two more does...I know you did all you could. Its hard when they pass after all that. And, I did have one die that I had sold. I told the lady she could have her pick of a new one. Your seller should do the same, in my opinion.


----------



## goatblessings

This is a very old thread........


----------

